

Dispelling The New SSL Myth - bhavin
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/2/10/dispelling-the-new-ssl-myth.html

======
chx1975
The original source is
[http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2011/01/3...](http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2011/01/31/dispelling-
the-new-ssl-myth.aspx) and it does not disclose this is a company
manufacturing SSL accelerators. It also does not mention SNI.

------
mayank
I tried to understand where the article is coming from, but there is no data,
and the conclusion seems to be "SSL will increase load on your server when you
use 2048 bit keys". Well, yeah. A couple of things smell fishy about the
argument in the article, and the author seems to equate "Web server" =
"Apache".

The only quantitative speculation (without data) from TFA:

"A typical server that could support 1500 TPS using 1024-bit keys will only
support 1/5 of that (around 300 TPS) when supporting modern best practices,
i.e. 2048-bit keys."

